# To introduce the Cyclone



## Shinobi Teikiatsu (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello, all!

My name is Rob, but you can call me Tekiatsu, or the Cyclone. I am known as this because my sensei says that, during a fight, I become as the wind. He's never really elaborated too much on that, but that's what I got. My sempai, however, compares me to a wet noodle, in that I am extremely flexible and can be bent to angles and degrees where most people would have been broken.

Honestly speaking, I am 15 years old, but I really do love Martial Arts. Since I was young, that has been my passion. I have been training in Bujinkan Ninjutsu since I was 13 years old under Shihan Jason Hardy, the youngest student ever to train under him since he himself trained.

Aside from Ninjutsu, I also trained in Jiu-Jitsu but, and this is in no means a shot at Jiu-jitsu, but I simply found the art empty for me. It was too competitive for me, too sport oriented. I realize that many people prefer this to reality-based fighting styles, but non-competitive martial arts are my preference, so I left jiu-jitsu and did some solo training until I found Ninjutsu a year later.

I am currently an 8th kyu and plan to open my own dojo in the near future. I really love that I finally found a place where I can discuss my views on the arts, and the views of others, especially those more experienced than I.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 15, 2008)

Greetings Cyclone,

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 15, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello Rob, welcome to MT


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## LocknBlock (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome !


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## hapkenkido (Apr 15, 2008)

welcome and happy postings!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Windsinger (Apr 16, 2008)

Greetings, Cyclone. It's a pleasure.


----------



## SeanKerby (Apr 21, 2008)

Greeting there jr woodchuck!!! Where is it that you train? Or did I miss that?


----------



## Drac (Apr 22, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

